# Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (FULL)



## Daiymo (Jul 31, 2003)

Ive really been digging the Xbox rpg by the same name, and I'm wondering if there would be any interest in a campaign set in the Old Republic circa 4000 years before the Battle of Yavin.

The game would set in the aftermath of the events in the video game, so maybe some of the characters there could appear as NPCs. Im thinking of a level 4 game,.As to its "type", Im open to heavily Jedi, a mix, or non Jedi. And while it wouldn't be a pre requisite, familiarity with the video game would help to get a taste of setting-but then again its the familiar Star Wars setting with just a few minor variations.

Anyway, I wouldnt really launch this game till late August, just wanted to get the ball rolling. I sort of want to check out the Galactic Campaign Guide coming out soon.

I only ask for now in our discussion if any, there be no spoiler info regarding the video game- at least nothing detailed.

EDIT/UPDATE/GENERAL GAME INFO:

*Rulebooks used as of games beginning-*
Core Rulebook revised, Hero's Guide, Power of the Jedi Sourcebook, Ultimate Alien Anthology. All feats, species(with DMs approval), Prcs and equipment allowed from these sources.

*Classes-*
Although Jedi of this era were chosen at a very young age, training can vary greatly from each master to pupil. Therefore multiclassing is allowed, reflecting the possibility that earlier in life pupils travelled with their master picking up other skills. Jedi may not take multiclass in another Jedi class (guardian  in consular and vice versa, or in force adept). Jedi levels must equal or exceed non Jedi class levels.

Also, the change in the second printing of the revised book will be used for multiclassing-essentially the change is that a PC gains all the starting feats of a new class and doesnt just pick one. Erratta is here http://www.swrpgnetwork.com/files/faq/SWRPG_errata.pdf

The Jedi wanderer archetype from the Heroes guide is allowed,but the variant abilities must be taken at appropriate level.

For the beginning of our game, all the PCs are padawans of the same Master at the Jedi Temple in Corsucant. You may have had a different master earlier in life, but that master has either died in the recent war, or "passed" his pupil to a new Master in Corsucant, something not unusual for this era. Your new master has been your teacher for about a year.

*Character Creation-*
Planned Generation per the core rulebook, 25 points
max vitality at first level, roll for rest.

The Halcyon bloodline is allowed. Id like to limit it to that, but Ill discuss other bloodlines.

Starting credits:

Jedi class characters- 1000- Padawan Jedi have little discretionary funds, and are assigned equipment by their superiors if needed.

Non Jedi PCs- 4500 starting credits.  Unlike Jedi , the other classes are unburdened by prohibitions against accumulating possessions.


And some general background info-

Once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away-

It is a time of rebuilding in the Galaxy. A year has passed since the defeat of the Sith Empire. The Republic, weary and battered, turns inward to bind its wounds and restore its defenses. Slowly life is beginning to return to normal.

The Jedi Order, having paid dearly in the costly victories over the Sith and Mandalorians, have put aside the mantle of warrior.  Once again they resume their old roles as peacekeepers of the Republic. Having lost many members to death and the dark side, the Jedi Knights continue to train padawans to protect the galaxy against enemies old and new, known and unknown....

EDIT AGAIN- Technology and the Galaxy: Heres a url with a sw map download. Its a little more detailed gives a nice sense of the size of the Galaxy..http://www.nivan.net/index2.html

Also since this game is 4000 years before the rise of the empire period, there are a few minor variations in technology. For the most part, everything's the same a blasters a blaster, a lightsaber a lightsaber. Some starships are different-no s, most Headhunter type fighters. Hyperdrives are a little slower in many cases, with fewer ships capable of x1 travel. There a fewer dependable hyperspace routes, which means in some cases travel takes a bit longer. 

The Republic controls most of the Galaxy, although much of the Outer Rim is under only nominal control. Huttspace is larger. The corporate sector is smaller, and the Imperial Remnant of course does not exist. Obviously, many worlds are different as presented in the trilogy and (if you read them) the novels but there are more similarities than differences. Couruscant is still the center of the universe, a city-planet, Tatooine is still a backwater station.


----------



## Starman (Jul 31, 2003)

I would be very interested in playing a Jedi in this game.

Starman


----------



## garyh (Jul 31, 2003)

I haven't plated the game (no X-Box), but I dig SW.  Would this be using the original rules or the revised rules?  I only have the original book.

Two words:

Gungan.

Jedi.


----------



## Douane (Jul 31, 2003)

I would be very interested in playing.

The last SW PbP on these boards I tried for unfortunately didn't get of the ground, so it would be welcome opportunity to get some SW goodness.

I would like to play a jedi, with the Sith still around and all that.


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 1, 2003)

/e steeples fingers like Mr. Burns. 

"Exxcelllent."

For rules the revised rulebook. Ill also allow the Heroes Guide (I love the archetypes) and the Power of the Jedi Sourcebook. And somewhere I have the Ultimate Alien Anthology for those of you wishing a more exotic alien type PC-I only ask that we discuss a race first -Like Gungans 

From the responses I believe this will be a Force/Jedi heavy game. ("Excellent")

And Garyh run dont walk and get this game. Borrow an xbox- it roxxors. Although Im sure the PC version will be most cool as well.


----------



## garyh (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, Daiymo, if you (or another player) are willing to help, I can create my PC with a little help regarding what was changed in the revision.  _Would_ a Gungan Jedi be okay with you?  Meesa up to de challenge, an' not be bein' muy muy annoyin'.    If not, I'm flexible.

I'll grab KotOR when it hits the PC in a few months.  I've heard plenty of good things about it.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. I dont have any special problem with a Gungan Jedi.  Ill try to refrain from putting any spoilers concerning the video game in our game.

From a purely technical point of view the revision differences can be found here under "Character Updates to Revised Rules", along with erratta and updates to pre revised sourcebooks like the Dark Side book: http://www.swrpgnetwork.com/files/faq/

Star Wars Continuity-wise the game fits in after the Exar Kun crises and after the Knights of the Old Republic graphic novel/comics (if you follow such things). 

But that knowledge isnt important-its the Old Republic. Jedi are more concerned with day to day events of  worlds, are more numerous and often work with Force sensitive non Jedi and other groups. Mandalorians and the Sith are just two threats facing a war weary Republic.

Anyway level 4 to begin with; Ill post more info at the top of the thread in a few days.


----------



## Douane (Aug 1, 2003)

Gary,

if I can be of any assistance with your PC, please mail me! (Email's in my profile)


Folkert


----------



## garyh (Aug 1, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Gary,
> 
> if I can be of any assistance with your PC, please mail me! (Email's in my profile)
> 
> ...




Douane, I just shot you an e-mail.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Douane (Aug 1, 2003)

Gary,

replied to your mail. There are some choices you have to make concerning the PC.


Oh, and regarding Gungans:


----------



## garyh (Aug 1, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Gary,
> 
> replied to your mail. There are some choices you have to make concerning the PC.
> 
> ...




Just replied back!  And that's a funny strip!


----------



## Douane (Aug 1, 2003)

MEA CULPA, MEA CULPA!

I fumbled once again with my english roll, and thus my description was way off. Sent you the correct version.


Sorry!

Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 1, 2003)

I would be interested in playing, too...but I wouldn't want any possibilty of spoiling the game as I will get the PC game ASAP.  If I did play, I think I might want to be a Cerean Jedi.


----------



## Douane (Aug 1, 2003)

Daimyo,

I have a few questions:

1. How will attributes be determined? Rolling or point-buy? (In case of point-buy, how many?)

2. How will Vitality points be determined? Roll, as per Living Force or otherwise?

3. Would you allow the Bloodline option (PotJ 109) for a PC?


Thanks in advance,

Folkert


----------



## Calim (Aug 1, 2003)

I would also be interested in playing a Jedi


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 2, 2003)

Garyh, didnt mean not to ignore your request for help.

I updated the top of this thread with creation info etc. I think we have 5 interested parties, which is a good number. Take your time to work up PCs, Im still a ways from beginning.

And I guess at least until the PC release of the video game, Ill refrain from using any spoiler possible info in our campaign.

That strip is pretty funny


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 2, 2003)

Alright, I'll play... I will be able to do character creation fine if I have some help, but between August 15th and the end of the month, I won't have much time to devote to this.  My plan is to finish the character creation before I move, and then be fairly settled in by the time the game starts.
As I said before, I only have the original rule book, and I don't know exactly what kind of character I would want to play.  If someone could list some Jedi classes (other than guardian and consular) so that I could maybe figure out something about my character, it would be great.


----------



## garyh (Aug 2, 2003)

*The Gungan*

*Brasa Drubs*

*Male Gungan Jedi Guardian 4*: VP/WP 4d10+12; VP/WP 39/16; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 10m; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Defense); Melee lightsaber, +6 (2d8+2/crit 19-20/x2); Ranged none, +6; SQ: Hold Breath, Low-Light Vision; Reputation Bonus +1; Force Points 5; XP: 6,000; SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8 (4th level increase applied to Wis).

*Skills (total/ranks):* Jump (9/7), Listen (2/-), Speak/Read/Write Basic (Variation) (-/-), Speak/Read/Write Gungan (-/-), Swim (6/-).

*Force Skills (total/ranks):* Battlemind (10/7), Enhance Ability (10/7), Force Defense (8/7), Heal Self (8/7).

*Feats:* Cleave, EWP: Lightsaber, Power Attack, WGP: Blaster Pistols, WGP: Simple Weapons.

*Force Feats:* Force-Sensitive, Alter, Control, Sense, Attuned.

*Species Features:*

_Gungan_
Hold Breath, +4 to Swim.
Low-Light Vision.
+2 to Listen.
+1 to Reflex saves.
(Bonuses applied above.)

*Class Features:*
Deflect (Defense +1)
(A Jedi learns to deflect blaster bolts and other projectiles with her lightsaber, thereby providing a dodge bonus to Defense against such attacks. You must be carrying an activated lightsaber to use this special ability.
Deflecting an attack is a reaction that costs the Jedi a move action in her next round. The Jedi must indicate that she is using deflect (defense) when an opponent declares an attack against her but before any attack rolls are made. When used in this fashion, the Jedi gains the dodge bonus against all ranged attacks directed at her in the round.
For example, if Sia-Lan Wezz uses her activated lightsaber to deflect any number of blaster attacks in round two of combat, in round three Sia-Lan loses a move action to account for the effort expended to deflect the attacks in round two.
Each time the Jedi gains deflect (defense), it provides a +1 dodge bonus to Defense when she uses her lightsaber to block ranged attacks. So, at 1st level the dodge bonus to Defense is +1, at 9th level it increases to +2, at 13th level it increases to +3, and at 17th level it increases to +4.
Deflect (defense) can be used in conjunction with total defense for even greater protection, providing the dodge bonus for deflecting the attack and the +4 dodge bonus granted by using total defense. In this case, deflect (defense) isn't a reaction; it's an attack action used in a round when the Jedi expects to come under heavy fire.)

Deflect (Attack -4)
(A Jedi learns to deflect blaster bolts with her lightsaber, redirecting the attack toward a target within one range increment of the Jedi's position. (The type of blaster determines the range increment.) You must be carrying an activated lightsaber to use this special ability.
Deflecting and redirecting an attack is a reaction that costs the Jedi a move action in her next round. The Jedi must indicate that she is using deflect (attack) when an opponent declares an attack against her but before any attack rolls are made. Deflect (defense) and deflect (attack) can be used together in the same round (though the Jedi can decide not to use the defense if she wants a better chance at redirecting the incoming attack).
The Jedi can deflect and redirect a number of attacks equal to one-half her Jedi level, rounded up. The redirected attack must miss the Jedi by 5 or less; any attack that hits the Jedi or misses by 6 or more points can't be redirected.
If the Jedi can redirect the attack, the Jedi immediately rolls an attack using her lightsaber attack bonus and applying a -4 penalty as described below. If this roll is high enough to hit the target, the redirected attack deals damage to the target (the type of blaster determines the damage dealt by a redirected attack).
Each time the Jedi gains deflect (attack), the penalty associated with the redirected attack is lessened by 1. So, at 3rd level the penalty is -4, at 11th level -3, at 16th level -2, and at 19th level -1.)


Starting Feats.
Lightsaber.

*Possessions:* Lightsaber, comlink, credit chip, lightsaber energy cells (2), field kit, 100 credits.

Total gear weight: 8.2 lbs.
Capacity: 29 kg./58 kg./87.5 kg.

*Description:* 1.9M, 104 kg. Age 19. Brasa is tall, and rather stocky for an Otolla Gungan.

*History:* Brasa is one of a few Gungan Padawans now training to become full Jedi. Growing up, Brasa heard many stories among the Gungans of brave Jedi who defended the innocent and weak. Sensing a connection with the Force himself, Brasa journeyed to the Jedi Order academy, where he began training in the ways of the Jedi. Eager to prove Gungans have the potential to equal the Jedi Masters of legend, Brasa has formed a habit of volunteering for any mission he hears about.

_Many, many thanks to *Douane* for helping update this character to the revised edition!  If anyone spots any mistakes, please let me know and I'll correct them._


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2003)

I'ld be interested in playing, but don't have access to the Revised books.

If that's not too much of a problem, I was thinking of playing a Human.  For class, I'm wondering if there's any classes that were left mostly untouched by the revision?  Not really looking to a Jedi, though.


----------



## Douane (Aug 2, 2003)

@ *Darth Ecks  and  Jemal*:

Im in possession of the revised Core rules and would be happy to help out with character creation. (Email me at Folkert.Siedler at t-online.de)

Darth Ecks, do you mean Jedi PrC's? Because there are no ther Jedi base classes. PrC's would include Jedi Ace, Jedi Investigator, Jedi Master, Jedi Healer, Force Warrior, Jedi Scholar, Jedi Instructor, and Jedi Weapon Master (if allowed).


Jemal, sorry, can't help with a class comparison, because I only started with the revised rules and never saw the OCR, but the pdf "Character Updates (to the revised Core rules)" should give you some good hints. It is found here.

[UPDATE: clarification added!]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Aug 2, 2003)

Daimyo,

is there any way to persuade you to upgrade to 28 points? (Pretty please? )


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, if I could have a brief description of the prestige classes (not necessarily their specific abilities) but a general overview of what they are like.  I am hoping that I will see one that will make me want to play a certain type of character.  Thanks.


----------



## Hurricain (Aug 2, 2003)

Need another player? I have most of the books?  Just let me know  , thanks.


----------



## Douane (Aug 2, 2003)

@ Darth,

I will do a short summary, but it might take some time. (You know, "work before play")


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 2, 2003)

Hmm Gungan Jedi (the horror, the horror)

Seriously tho...

Duoane, many thanks for assissting others revised rules-wise. I unfortunately had little time this week. I thought for sure the revised book would have been in wide circulation by now. 

Ill try to post Prcs if I can this weekend, and respond to any revised rules questions.

And sorry Im keeping 25 points . I know it makes for some tough decisions, but it sort of balances out aliens physical ability bonuses vs. Humans extra feats skills.

Hurrican, I believe I already have six, which is sort of my limit. I will put you on a backup list in case anyone else who has responded wants to drop out. Ill put the closed sign up. Sorry.

Jemal the character revision pdf is worth checking out. All the classes had at least a little change I think. 

And again take your time in creation. Im shooting to begin in about 2 weeks, and well work around Darth Ecks moving, so no worries there. I wasnt expecting such a quick response to be honest.

So the line up looks like:
Starman
garyh
Douane
Darth Ecks
Calim
Jemal

Hurrican(backup)

Please check in to confirm youre still interested at your convenience. Garygh and Douane I already assume are interested. Thanks.


----------



## Douane (Aug 2, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *And sorry Im keeping 25 points . I know it makes for some tough decisions, but it sort of balances out aliens physical ability bonuses vs. Humans extra feats skills.*




Ah, there goes my alien Jedi Consular!

Back to the good old Human Jedi Guardian with dump-stat CHA. (Hope we will have someone with a CHA higher than 8!) 

[EDIT: So you will be allowing the J Weapon Master?]



No problem with helping, Daimyo! 

(So everyone, if there are any open questions I can help with, mail me!)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Aug 2, 2003)

Daimyo,

may I email you regarding 2 feats from the Hero's Guide?


My LGS keeps repeating that it'll arrive "soon". 


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm in.  And Duane, take your time, I appreciate the help very much. 
Oh, and the reason I don't have the revised rulebook is because I don't really want to pay for something I already have.  And I haven't used the first one that much, so I don't have too much of a reason to get a new one.


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm definitely still interested. I need to finish my character for Jemal's Invasion game and then I will whip up my char for this one, a human Jedi Guardian most likely.

Starman


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 3, 2003)

Yes, feel free to email me any questions-the email in my profile should work now. 

Since we may have a few non Jedi PCs Ill update the info in the thread's beginning message regarding them.  The only addition is starting credits- Non Jedi PCs have more starting credits 4500.

And to answer about the Jedi Weapon Master- yes its allowed.

And I understand about not buying the revised rulebook if you bought the first one. I was lucky enough that I passed when the original version came out, and didnt get it till it was revised.


----------



## Calim (Aug 3, 2003)

thinking a jedi investigator


----------



## garyh (Aug 3, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *And I understand about not buying the revised rulebook if you bought the first one. I was lucky enough that I passed when the original version came out, and didnt get it till it was revised. *




Indeed.  Like Darth Ecks, I just don't play SW enough to go buy the Revised.  DnD 3.5 yes, SW 1.5, no.


----------



## Douane (Aug 3, 2003)

@ Darth,

the PrC summary has been sent via email.

You know the drill  ; anything unclear or missing or for further information, just mail me.


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks Douane.

I think I want to go towards a Jedi Ace.  If that's not feasible (no starship flying and whatnot) I may still want to go towards that or I can do with a different character (I have a couple other ideas).


----------



## Douane (Aug 3, 2003)

Darth, 

a really flavourful class, the Jedi Ace.

(In fact, when rereading it for the the summary, I had considered it, once I got out of the "Must have an effective PC" mode.)


Easy prerequisites, attainable both for Guardian and Consulars at 5th or 7th level.

Have you thought about a specific race?


Will mail you with more suggestions!


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 4, 2003)

Just as an fyi, pilot skills will come in handy at some point in the game. 

EDIT: As a hint a PC with starship operation:transport might be handy too


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2003)

Would a Pilot/Fighter/Mercenary type work out in a game like this?


----------



## Douane (Aug 4, 2003)

Absolutely! Our high and mighty Jedis really need some underling to drive, um, pilot them around. 


Sincerely, though.
Of course I can't say anything definite about this, but since Daiymo indicated a space transport pilot would be useful and the Jedi Ace's specials allmost all only work with starfighters, I think that would be sound idea.


Just to repeat myself, Jemal: I will of course help with any modification of your PC to match the RCR. (My first, unedited post on this was unfortuntely very misleading.)


Folkert


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2003)

K.  how's this then:  I'll come up with the concept and everything and make the basics with the unrevised rules, then get your help to 'revise' it. 

Or if I get my paycheck soon i could just go by the revised edition..


----------



## Douane (Aug 4, 2003)

No problem!

In fact, this is surely the best solution. Probably there won't be many changes, just a few mechanic ones. Please sent it to Folkert.Siedler at t-online.de.

In case of any serious change or open decisions I'll get back to you, otherwise you'll get a fully "revised" PC from me. 


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 5, 2003)

I just bought the Ultimate Alien Anthology.  I am planning on looking through it and picking a couple of races.  I will then list them for Daiymo, to make sure they are acceptable.  Then on to character creation.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds good Darth Ecks. The Ultimate Alien Anthology is a pretty neat little book. IMHO the recent SW books have been quite good. There a little thin and a bit overpriced b/c of the SW name, but have good stuff.

Jemal I dont want to pry anyone away from starfighter ace, its just that someone with space piloting skills would help. We can work around it if need be, but this is space fantasy after all /evil grin..


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2003)

That's actually the kinda Pilot I was planning on.. (cargo ships + such)


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok, I have undertaken the gigantic task of finding suitable species for me to play...after looking through all of them in the last day, I have come upon 5 that I would prefer over the others.  I am going to list my two favorite, and if those aren't allowed, then I'll list the others.  These two species are the Gand and the Iktotchi.  

Also, as I am going to be a Jedi Guardian Ace, I am sort of curious as to what all the key abilities are.  I imagine Piloting, Astrogating, Computer Use, and Repair which makes intelligence pretty important, as well as dexterity for piloting, then strength and constitution for regular combat and force skills.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 5, 2003)

OK here are  class skills for Jedi Ace Astrogate,Computer Use, Pilot, Profession, Repair,Knowledge,Repair, and Spot.

Requisites are force sensitive feat, BAB +4,pilot 6 ranks, see force 4 ranks

As for races, both would be ok. A Gand would be a bit odd as a Jedi, I think, even more than a Gungan given their focus on group identity. Plus the fact they dont speak Basic is a minor problem, although your PC could be one of the rare ones that does. However, anything is possible, and it would be fun to go around constantly referring to yourself in the third person.

The Iktochi as a Jedi would be a better fit IMHO, and to me at least a lot of fun to play. Maybe a little less fun since they seem to be stoic types (actually the Gand seem a bit reserved too I guess), but the farseeing thing is cool.

Both could work. Out of curiosity what are your other choices?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, I really think the Gand could be a fun character to play, but I think the Iktotchi I agree are a better fit, so I am gonna go with them.  The other races I was considering were the Duros, the Anomid and the Kel Dor.  And I actually tend to like to play stoic types (my favorite dnd class is paladin).  I'll fire the info to Douane and he can help me create the character.


----------



## Douane (Aug 6, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *[...]I'll fire the info to Douane and he can help me create the character. *




Present and accounted for! 

[But not for long, since I'm about to hit the rack.]

I hope you did get the email with the Jedi info, Darth? 


BTW, what exactly is an Iktotchi ? Are there any movie examples just to get a visual impression?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 6, 2003)

A partial pic of an Iktocki is here hopefully: http://www.starwars.com/databank/character/saeseetiin/index.html

Iktochi are well muscled humanoids with down turned horns and tough wrinkled skin. They possess limited precognition abilities, usually in the forms of prophetic dreams which they have little control over.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, I got that email, it did help.  There was an Iktotchi in episode 2, a Jedi (even survived the battle in the arena).  He has horns coming down both sides of his head...here's a link to a picture of him http://www.starwars.com/databank/character/saeseetiin/eu.html


----------



## Douane (Aug 6, 2003)

Still here!

I just had to read the "players from hell" thread in general discussion.


Thanks,  Daiymo and Darth,

I'll freely admit being not exactly knowledgable concerning the somewhat more obscure species of SW. 

The SW encyclopaedia I downloaded somewhere had an short and poignant description: "Basically, they look like hairless Wampas." 


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I wasn't very knowledgable about these species before I got the Ultimate Alien Anthology.  That book rocks.  And if you wanted you could easily dump them into other d20 games, if you want a different species.  The variety is tremendous.  Can be pretty helpful considering that other than the basic DnD races, the other intelligent species aren't very well balanced for players.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> *Well, I wasn't very knowledgable about these species before I got the Ultimate Alien Anthology.  That book rocks.  And if you wanted you could easily dump them into other d20 games, if you want a different species.  The variety is tremendous.  Can be pretty helpful considering that other than the basic DnD races, the other intelligent species aren't very well balanced for players. *




Indeed.  Darth Ecks and I were chatting about this last night (we were roommates in college), and I was thinking of all the cool ways to populate an original fantasy world with imported SW species.  I may do that someday, when I eventually get the UAA.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey all I have a question...is there a galactic map in the pre revision rulebook?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, there is.  It's pretty basic, shows the various sectors, about 50 planets, some trade routes.  It says that it is the map for 25 years after episode 4.  Consequently they do have where Alderaan would be, but the name is in parentheses.  I don't know what is in the revised, so I don't know if its the same one.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok did a little update in the opening thread, posted a link with a galatic map url, and a little something about the galaxy of the games timeframe and technology-nothing earthshattering...


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 7, 2003)

Quick questions...are we supposed to assume that we have crafted our own lightsabers already?  And can we choose our own colors?


----------



## Douane (Aug 7, 2003)

Darth,

I can answer that (Because I asked the same question).

None of us has constructed his own LS; we all are still using the ones given us by the order.


[BTW, there's something strange going with our email converstation. I only just received the mail you sent 11 hours ago.]


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, I once received an email two months after it was sent.  And thanks for clearing that up.

EDIT: Question about lightsaber crafting...how similar is it in revised to the original?  If you don't have the original, it basically says the jedi must gather the parts, set the crystals up with Con, Wis, and Int checks (DC 20 or lower), and then assemble the lightsaber with a craft DC check dependent on level.  This requires 1 Force point and if it succeeds, you get two Force points and your own lightsaber.


----------



## Douane (Aug 7, 2003)

Just looked it up, Dath.

It has stayed the same way, except that you can bring down the DC of the checks by investing extra time.

Prereqs include: Possesseion all three basic force and feats and being deemed ready by one's master.

Craft DC is 20 at this level.


Hope this helps!

Folkert

[Re. PC-creation: I'm working right now on revising the draft, anything you really want to focus on?]


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 7, 2003)

Well...actually it is exactly the same then...I was just trying to simplify it a bit.  And other than what is in the e-mail I sent you, I don't have anything right now, maybe after I see the revision.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 8, 2003)

Regarding lightsabers, everyone has a saber given to them by a master. There will be in the game opportunities to find different kinds of crystals that do varying amounts of damage.

As for color, this may or not be canon with the SW universe, but Ill say that crystals that do equal amounts of damage can vary in color. So each of your current gifted Ls can be a different color-theres no "red is evil" rule.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok, I have packed my books away, so I can't look things up anymore.  Just for an update, I am gonna be flying pretty much all day on Friday.  Hopefully I should be able to use dial-up sparingly that night, but it will be up to 10 days after Friday before I get DSL and am set to really play.  At the pace we are going with character creation, it seems like I will be back in plenty of time to play the game.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks DE. With luck we may have creation wrapped up this week, or at least the beginning of the end. Worst case scenario, I can always wrap your PC into the adventure.

I know I said 2 weeks last week for creation, but Id like to have somehting concrete if not finished by next weekend. Feel free to throw out any questions.

Also, everyone's piped up I think, although I havent heard from Calim. You still interested Calim?

Thanks.


----------



## Calim (Aug 10, 2003)

Would love to play but really don't have the time anymore right now.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 10, 2003)

* Arcos Varree *

*Male Iktotchi Jedi Guardian 4*: VP/WP 4d10+8; VP/WP 35/14; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 feat); Spd 10m; AC 17 (+2 Dex, +4 Defense, +1 Natural Armor); Melee lightsaber, +4 (2d8/crit 19-20/x2); Ranged +6; SQ: Precognition; Reputation Bonus +1; Force Points 5; XP: 6,000; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Computer Use (7/5), Craft (Lightsaber) (3/1), Pilot (10/6), Speak/Read/Write Basic (-/-), Speak/Read/Write Iktotchese (-/-).

*Force Skills (total/ranks):* Battlemind (7/5), Enhance Ability (9/5), Farseeing (7/7), Force Defense (3/4), Heal Self (6/5), See Force (4/4).

*Feats:* EWP: Lightsaber, Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Starship Operation (Space Transport), WGP: Blaster Pistols, WGP: Simple Weapons.

*Force Feats:* Force-Sensitive, Alter, Control, Sense, Attuned. 


*Species Features:*

_Iktotchi_
-2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha
Natural Armor: +1 to defense 
Precognition: Iktotchi with Force Sensitive Feat and 1 or mor ranks in Farseeing can see into the future with an easier Farseeing check (DC 20) 
Skill Bonus: +2 Species Bonus to Piloting 
Bonus Feat: Starship Operation (any type)
(Bonuses applied above.)


*Class Features:*
Deflect (Defense +1)
(A Jedi learns to deflect blaster bolts and other projectiles with her lightsaber, thereby providing a dodge bonus to Defense against such attacks. You must be carrying an activated lightsaber to use this special ability.
Deflecting an attack is a reaction that costs the Jedi a move action in her next round. The Jedi must indicate that she is using deflect (defense) when an opponent declares an attack against her but before any attack rolls are made. When used in this fashion, the Jedi gains the dodge bonus against all ranged attacks directed at her in the round.
For example, if Sia-Lan Wezz uses her activated lightsaber to deflect any number of blaster attacks in round two of combat, in round three Sia-Lan loses a move action to account for the effort expended to deflect the attacks in round two.
Each time the Jedi gains deflect (defense), it provides a +1 dodge bonus to Defense when she uses her lightsaber to block ranged attacks. So, at 1st level the dodge bonus to Defense is +1, at 9th level it increases to +2, at 13th level it increases to +3, and at 17th level it increases to +4.
Deflect (defense) can be used in conjunction with total defense for even greater protection, providing the dodge bonus for deflecting the attack and the +4 dodge bonus granted by using total defense. In this case, deflect (defense) isn't a reaction; it's an attack action used in a round when the Jedi expects to come under heavy fire.)

Deflect (Attack -4)
(A Jedi learns to deflect blaster bolts with her lightsaber, redirecting the attack toward a target within one range increment of the Jedi's position. (The type of blaster determines the range increment.) You must be carrying an activated lightsaber to use this special ability.
Deflecting and redirecting an attack is a reaction that costs the Jedi a move action in her next round. The Jedi must indicate that she is using deflect (attack) when an opponent declares an attack against her but before any attack rolls are made. Deflect (defense) and deflect (attack) can be used together in the same round (though the Jedi can decide not to use the defense if she wants a better chance at redirecting the incoming attack).
The Jedi can deflect and redirect a number of attacks equal to one-half her Jedi level, rounded up. The redirected attack must miss the Jedi by 5 or less; any attack that hits the Jedi or misses by 6 or more points can't be redirected.
If the Jedi can redirect the attack, the Jedi immediately rolls an attack using her lightsaber attack bonus and applying a -4 penalty as described below. If this roll is high enough to hit the target, the redirected attack deals damage to the target (the type of blaster determines the damage dealt by a redirected attack).
Each time the Jedi gains deflect (attack), the penalty associated with the redirected attack is lessened by 1. So, at 3rd level the penalty is -4, at 11th level -3, at 16th level -2, and at 19th level -1.)


*Possessions:* Lightsaber with energy cell, Comlink, Credit Chip, Field Kit, 100 credits

Total gear weight: 8.2 kg
Capacity: 19 kg


*Description:* 2.0 m, 123 kg, 19 years old.  Arcos is above average in height and build for Iktotchi.  He has 2 large downward curving horns, the right of which has the last 2 inches apparently cut off very smoothly at an angle. 

*History:* Even though, Arcos Varree was very young when his world was discovered by the Republic, he knew of the existence of the Republic through the stories of his people and his own dreams.  In fact, his parents had been among the people that built the Republic seal on a high plateau.  The first offworlder that Arcos met was a Jedi, who immediately saw the boy's talents with the Force.  His parents had long told him this day would come, and Arcos left with the Jedi for Coruscant.  
Once there, Arcos always felt a need to prove himself without using his precognitive gifts, and so took to piloting, which relied heavily on skill at the moment and not so much on long term future knowledge.  He quickly became one of the best pilots among the Jedi padawan, and lost the need to prove himself, instead becoming cocky.  This proved to be his undoing in one lightsaber training where the tip of his right horn was lopped off.  Arcos has remained cocky, but has become vain about his appearance.
One of Arcos' favorite things is to meet new species.  He feels that as a race that recently became integrated into the Republic, it is his job to show that the Iktotchi are a civil people that can be very useful.  To his astonishment, most people do not believe that his people could have been waiting for the Republic to show up.  They usually instead consider it a myth, especially since it occured almost a generation ago.  Arcos educates them on the matter as soon as he can, which usually ends up with people thinking he is arrogant or lying (sometimes both).  Out of those who know the Iktotchi, only the Jedi truly trust them.

EDIT: Added gear and carrying capacity.


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2003)

So, where are we at?  Who are we still waiting on for characters?


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 12, 2003)

By my count Jemal, Starman, Duoane. Darth Ecks may not be with us at start. Ive set a loose deadline of this weekend for submissions, so hopefully we can start then. 

I usually a fidgety type so Ive deliberatley stayed hands off for PC creation, instead of asking everyday- are you ready, are you ready ? 

But I am sad to see our thread drop on the page. Can everyone who hasnt submitted an idea or PC chime in? 

Gracias..


----------



## Douane (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm still here, 

or rather, I'm here again. 

Sorry for absence, everyone, (Daiymo, will send you an email on this later today), but we had a potential family crisis coming our way. With it now resolved, I'll get back into the game spirit ASAP.


I'll post my final character today, but first I need a bit of sleep!


Folkert


----------



## Starman (Aug 15, 2003)

I'll have my char posted tomorrow for sure.

Starman


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok, I am gonna be moving from Southern California to Wisconsin tomorrow.  I will hopefully make it online tomorrow night, and if not then, then on Saturday.  I don't plan on doing anything here until Monday at least.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 15, 2003)

Cool. If everything goes well Ill try to begin Saturday. Weekends are slow so everyone can get into the swing of things. Darth Ecks are you going to be able to begin next week or are you going to need more time?

Thanks


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 15, 2003)

I SHOULD have dial up starting tomorrow night...but who knows how that will be.  My DSL will be up within 10 days, but I am hoping to be able to post before then.  If all goes well, I can fill in the blanks on my character by Saturday evening and hopefully also be able to play.  If the initial stuff is pretty basic, I can probably catch up pretty fast and you probably don't need my background info right away and maybe I can post my actions before that is done.


----------



## Douane (Aug 15, 2003)

Final version of my PC: see below!


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 15, 2003)

Cool-

Now, anybody seen Starman? 

Also as an FYI, given the possible problems tomorrow with the LovSan worm and the Eastern North America blackout, we may be delayed-I dont know if the blackout affected Jemal.

But hopefully things will get going- Im raring to go. Thanks for your patience all.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 16, 2003)

Well, I am in Madison, Wisconisn now...Don't have much unpacked, and will be out looking for a bed and tv and other furniture tomorrow...if you start the game tomorrow, I can post a bit, but finalizing my character's name and stuff might have to wait until Sat night or Sunday.


----------



## Starman (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry about the delay. Without further ado, here is:

Joran Kel

Male Human Jedi Guardian 4; VP/WP 36/14; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 10m; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Defense)/18 (when lightsaber activated); BAB +4; Attacks- Lightsaber +7 (2d8/19-20/x2); Reputation Bonus +1; Force Points 5; XP: 6,000; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 12.

Skills (total/ranks): Balance (5/3), Craft (Lightsaber) (6/6), Jump (3/3), Knowledge (Jedi Lore) (2/2), Speak/Read/Write Basic (-/-), Tumble (8/6)

Force Skills (total/ranks): Battlemind (7/5), Enhance Ability (7/5), Heal Self (4/3), Move Object (2/2)

Feats: EWP: Lightsaber, Quick Draw, Weapon Finesse (lightsaber), Weapon Focus (lightsaber), WGP: Blaster Pistols, WGP: Simple Weapons.

Force Feats: Alter, Control, Force-Sensitive, Lightsaber Defense, Sense

Species Features:

Human
+4 skill points at 1st level, +1 on each additional level
+ 1 bonus feat
(Bonuses applied above.)

Class Features:
Deflect (Defense +1)
Deflect (Attack -4)

Possessions: All Temperature Cloak, Comlink, Credchip, Lightsaber (blue)


Description: Joran is 1.9 m tall and weighs 105 Kg. He has shoulder-length wavy blond hair and blue eyes. He generally wears clothes colored grey, dark blue, and black. He carries himself very confidently and generally has a knowing smirk.

History: Joran is a source of frustration for his master and the Jedi Council. He tends to be brash and cocky. His lightsaber is his preferred method of problem solving. He craves adventure and is disappointed that he did not get to play a larger part in the recent conflict. It is a wonder to most Jedi that he hasn't fallen to the Dark Side all ready.

_Edit: Forgot to spend one skill point_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I won't be able to post my (Unrevised) character until about the 24th/25th and Then I'll have to ask someone to revise it to the new rules for me..

I know you wanted the characters in by this weekend, but I won't be able to get it.  Last week and thisnext week have been/will be the busiest two weeks of the year for me.  (At least till the first week of College, which will be about the same)

While I completely understand if you don't wait for me and just start without me, I would still like to play this game, and if I have to, I'll start after the rest have started if that's what you decide.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 16, 2003)

OK, thanks everyone for responding. Ill look over the characters today and then I'll begin. What I will probably do is begin the game with Duoane, garygh, and Starman, then bring Darth Ecks and Jemal into the game. Just gotta juggle some stuff round.


----------



## Douane (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm just in the process of finalizing the background for my PC. Will mail it to you, Daiymo, as i have another question concerning him.

Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 16, 2003)

OK, Im going to begin and post the opener to the game in the IC thread. Starman, garygh,and Douane can begin at this time. 

Douane, I'm stuck at home the rest of the day so Ill look out for your PC. 

Starman, I think you have 1 more skill rank to spend-I count that you get 35 and youve spent 34. Double check if you dont mind and let me know.

And garygh Ive been eagerly awaiting the appearance of a Gungan jedi 

Jemal, DE- just check in here in the IC thread when you feel ready to go or email me. I understand about being busy, so np. Any lead time you can give me will be helpful to get your PC into the game. 

Heading over to begin the IC thread. Let me know at your convenience your prefs for posting frequency.

EDIT: Heres IC thread link for convenience's sake: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60738


----------



## Starman (Aug 16, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Starman, I think you have 1 more skill rank to spend-I count that you get 35 and youve spent 34. Double check if you dont mind and let me know.*




Whoops. I edited my char to add a rank in Heal Self.



> Heading over to begin the IC thread. Let me know at your convenience your prefs for posting frequency.




I can _usually_ post once a day. 

Starman


----------



## Douane (Aug 16, 2003)

Daiymo,

email's been sent.


Just a few questions I had meant to ask earlier concerning the timeline and the background. Perhaps you could help me out with these?


1. The Sith War which just ended was against the pseudo-Sith of Exar Kun, right?

2. IIRC from my early comic days, the Jedi order in these days is a bit less strict and codified than in it's last days? 
Among the various tidbits I seem to remember are that the Jedi order is not yet centralized and focused on Coruscant like in later days. Also that the great Jedi temple and the council don't even exist yet. (There's only some form of Jedi Assembly?)

Another thing would be concerning personal relationships. I gathered that Jedi in those days were allowed to marry (or have  a relationship) without special dispensation by the Order?

[EDIT: 3. Was the recent war like the one on Ruusan? I seem to remember to have read somewhere that the fighting there grew into a kind of maelstrom which sucked an incredible amount of resources from both sides. The Jedi even had to sent in untrained padawans. Any similiarities on the scope of the conflict?]



Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 17, 2003)

(I just erased my reply-so this is take 2. Hopefully itll make sense)

1.The  recent Sith War that  ended a year ago after a decisive space battle. These events I reference were potrayed in the Xbox rpg. The Exar Kun war took place about 40 years ago. About 4 years ago a war between the Mandalorians and the Republic ended, so the Republic is war weary. So technically speaking its maybe 3950 or so years before the Battle of Yavin.

The most recent war was lead by rebellious Jedi who amassed a huge fleet and conquered many worlds. Many who followed the new Sith were former members of the Republic fleet and fallen Jedi. These new Sith were almost exclusively human, and like the future Empire, discriminated against non-humans.

Ive been vague on this becasue I didnt want to spoil the video game for the others. As PCs you can chalk this up to being padawans and relativley isolated from the events. Ill try to go into more detail after the PC release of the game.

2. For the most part the Jedi is less codified. Marriage is allowed, but it is frowned upon, because of the complications that could lead to the dark side. The Jedi code is still the same and Jedi are expected to follow this ancient code of conduct. 

I guess I sort of sped up construction of the Jedi temple-it exists and is considered the temporal and spiritual home of the Jedi, especially since the Ossus Libray has been destroyed. The Order isnt as centralized. There is no standarized method of training and no strict hiearchy. The Jedi Council on Coruscant is thought of as a senior advisory body, but a few other training centers and councils exist on other planets. 

Jedi of this era are also more involved in the day to day events of worlds, acting as troublshooters, problemsolvers and all around guardians of the Republic (although the Jedi are still not part of the Republic like say, the Armed Forces are and try to stay aloof of the political goings on of the republic). The Jedi Council on Coruscant acts as a "liason" with Republic organiztions like the Senate.

The existence of the Temple and the Council may not be strictly canon, but are too good not to use. However, Ive tried to stay true to the Expanded Universe stuff as presented in the sourcebooks.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 18, 2003)

OOOOOOOOhh  can I play also?????????????????  

I just found this thread and I have been wanting to play a Star Wars game for many many months.  I have the revised books, including Hero Guide, Alien Anthology and the Jedi sorcebook...

I was wondering if I could come into the game, but not at the beginning, since it sounds like you are just starting with the starting 3 characters.  Instead of play a Jedi, how would a Force Adept work into the group?  A Human Force Adept, that is?


----------



## Douane (Aug 19, 2003)

Oops! Boards hickup!


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 19, 2003)

Earthshadow-
I appreciate the interest, but right now I have 5 players which is a number Im comfortable with. One other person, Hurrican came after we had closed the game. Like him Id be willing to put you on the waiting list(man that sounds pretentious) if anything untoward happens to our current roster.

Thanks


----------



## Douane (Aug 19, 2003)

* Yun Pharan*

*Male Human Jedi Consular 4*: VP/WP 4d8+0; VP/WP 29/11; Init +0 (+0 Dex); Spd 10m; AC 14 (+0 Dex, +4 Defense); BAB +3; Melee lightsaber +2 (2d8-1/crit 19-20/x2); Ranged +3; SQ: none; Reputation Bonus +5; Force Points 5; DSP 1; XP: 6,000; SV Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +7; Str 8, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Bluff (7/5), Computer Use (2/0), Craft (Lightsaber) (2/0), Diplomacy (8/6), Intimidate (9/7), Knowledge (Alien Species) (3/1), Knowledge (Jedi Lore) (4/2), Knowledge (Kiffar System) (3/1), Knowledge (Sith Lore) (3/1), Sense Motive (10/7), Speak/Read/Write Basic (-/-), Speak/Read/Write Sith (-/-).

*Force Skills (total/ranks):* Affect Mind (9/7), Battlemind (1/1), Drain Energy (1/1), Empathy (5/2), Farseeing (6/1), Friendship (5/3), Heal Self (2/0), Illusion (9/7), Move Object (9/7), Plant Surge (6/4), See Force (3/0), Telepathy (5/0).

*Feats:* Combat Expertise, EWP: Lightsaber, Fame, WGP: Blaster Pistols, WGP: Simple Weapons.

*Force Feats:* Force-Sensitive, Alter, Control, Sense, Link, Psychometry. 



*Species Features:*

_Human_
+4 skill points at 1st level, +1 on each additional level
+ 1 bonus feat
(Bonuses applied above.)



*Class Features:*
Deflect (Defense +1)
Deflect (Attack -4)



*Possessions:* 

Lightsaber (blue), damaged ancient dueling Lightsaber, All-temperature cloak, Jedi Utility Belt, MC medpak, Grappling spike launcher, Liquid cable dispenser (2x).

Total gear weight: (1 + 2 + 1.5 + 4+ 1.2 + 0.3 + 0.4) = 10.4 kg
Capacity: 13 kg

*Description:* 20 years old, 6’1’’ tall, 170 lbs., short brown hair, brown eyes. 

*History:* Although still an apprentice, Yun Pharan has gathered quite a reputation for himself. While some of this results from him being one of the extremely rare (and the only non-Kiffar ever) practitioners of the force discipline known as Psychometry, the fact that Yun was one of the few apprentices who actually saw active combat during the recent Sith War (and survived) also reflected positively upon it. In addition to this he had already participated in a number of off-world assignments with his Master Nattala Tazaene, the Jedi steward of the Kiffar system, where he had resided since the beginning of his apprenticeship.

But everything has two sides, and the rumours persist that the price Yun has paid for these achievements has led him to the dark side of the force. (As far as some jokers are concerned, these rumours are substantiated  by the fact that he eschewed the traditional jedi outfits in favour of a totally black one.)
Also circulating is some talk that the relationship between Yun and his former master went far beyond the proper and even the acceptable limits the Jedi Order has set. (Apparently he even carries her old lightsaber with him constantly.) 


Since the death of Master Tazaene in the recent war, Yun Pharan has returned to the Ziggurat on Coruscant to complete his training with another master. His behaviour remains strangely withdrawn and the look which sometimes can be discerned within his eyes strongly suggests that the past continues to haunt him.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey all...
I have decided that I am just going to wait until I get DSL before I start in the game.  I am able to keep tabs on it right now, but I don't want to do anything too serious while tying up the phone line.  This should also give me time to settle in.  On the plus side, I have found my books and should get the rest of the character information in by Wednesday.
Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Douane (Aug 22, 2003)

Just a short notice: I will be gone for the weekend (big family-get-together) and be probably unable to post. Should be be back on Monday morning to jump right back in.


*@ Jemal

send me your PC at Folkert.Siedler at t-online.de when finished and I'll bring him up to the revised standard as soon as possible.* 



Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 23, 2003)

I just found out that I will have my DSL on August 28th...apparently the power outage last week affected the company that SBC contracts its DSL to (backed-up its orders and whatnot).  I am keeping up with what is going on (interesting so far), but I have decided not to PLAY until I get the DSL.  This weekend should be a lot less hectic and so I should be able to finish my character up soon.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

K, I'll email my character (Unrevised) to Douane to Revise whenever he's got some free time, and after that I'll be able to start at any time.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 25, 2003)

Cool. Jemal, and DE if possible can you email me wih your character ideas, backgrounds etc if possible? Just looking to incorporate you in the game and looking for hooks, especially for our non Jedi.


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2003)

Does anyone feel like I'm stealing the show or anything? I feel like I'm just running along and taking everyone with me for the ride. Do I need to calm down and wait for the rest of you to post before I go running off and getting us in trouble?

Starman


----------



## Douane (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm finally back! (There's always some work to be done when you get back home. )


@ Jemal:

I'm ready to revise your PC ASAP! Please send him my way.


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 27, 2003)

Starman I dont feel youre stealing anything. I am notoriously bad at starting games, and have maybe updated a bit quickly-there have been a few akward transition scenes in the game. Plus Douane has been away.

As we roll along Ill try to get a feel of the pace, but I have no problems with anything yet.

Welcome back Douane btw


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmm.. I did send it.  Maybe I mistyped the adress, I'll send it again.

And I'll send a copy of it to the DM so he's got an idea of my how my character concept is going to work out.


----------



## Starman (Aug 28, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Starman I dont feel youre stealing anything. I am notoriously bad at starting games, and have maybe updated a bit quickly-there have been a few akward transition scenes in the game. Plus Douane has been away.
> 
> As we roll along Ill try to get a feel of the pace, but I have no problems with anything yet.




OK. I just happened to look back a little ways and it looked like I was gettin' a little crazy there. But, if no one feels I'm stealing the show, then I guess I'm doin' all right.

Starman


----------



## Douane (Aug 28, 2003)

@ Starman:

Just wanted to pipe in that I don't see any problem at all.  As Daiymo noted I had been gone for the last few days because of the reunion of our family with no opportunity to post. Besides I took Joran's constant forward-pushing  as a nice contrast to my own "sloooow" thoughtfulness.


@ Daiymo:

Thanks for the re-welcome! 


@ Jemal:

Thanks for resending the PC, this time I got the mail. I've done my work and returned her with a few notes concerning changes I had to make.


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 30, 2003)

OK Jemal's set up is posted. Jemal or Douane you can post the PC here if you want.

Starman, just want to check- let me know when youre ready.


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2003)

I was born ready! I edited my last IC post to show Joran doing what else? Attacking!

Starman


----------



## garyh (Aug 30, 2003)

Darth Ecks has informed me he's having log-in issues.  I'm going to ask for help in meta, but he is keeping up on watching the game.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 30, 2003)

Hail, all...
I am back!  And I finally have DSL.  Thanks to Garyh for helping with the log in problem.  

@Daiymo
I tried sending you an email about my character, but I dont think you got it, considering you didnt send a message @ me, so I will try to remember what was said and send another.  Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 30, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> I was born ready! I edited my last IC post to show Joran doing what else? Attacking!
> 
> Starman




LOL I dont know why I typed Starman, I meant Darth Ecks. Sorry about that-Joran must have made a big impression on me 

garyh thanks for the update on DE.


----------



## garyh (Aug 30, 2003)

Glad to be of assistance, everyone!  Let's get this group together now!


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> LOL I dont know why I typed Starman, I meant Darth Ecks. Sorry about that-Joran must have made a big impression on me




Heh. Joran does like to make an impression.  

Starman


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2003)

Reporting for duty, one fully updated smuggler/freighter/pilot.


Mira Cardell
Human female Scoundrel 4 

STR: 10 (2 Points)
DEX: 14 (6 Points)
CON: 10 (2 Points)
INT: 16 (8 Points, +1 lvl)
WIS: 10 (2 Points)
CHA: 13 (5 Points)

WP: 10  VP: 18  Defense: 15
Saves: FORT: +1  REF: +6  WILL: +1
Init: +3  Spd: 10 M  
Reputation: 1   Force Points: 4

Bab: +
Attacks: Heavy blaster pistol +5 (3d8/crit 20/x2)

Skills(total/Ranks): 
Appraise (+10/7), Astrogate (+12/7), Bluff(+8/7), Computer Use (+12/7), Diplomacy (+7/3.0), 
Disable Device(+10/7), Gather Information(+8/7), Knowledge (Business)(+10/7), Pilot(+11/7), 
Profession:Smuggler (+7/7), Repair (+12/7), Read/Write Huttese(-/1.0)
*+2 Repair to fix computers, +2 Computer Use to Research, +5 Diplomacy to buy/sell illicit goods*

Class Abilities: Illicit Barter, Lucky(1/day), Precise Attack +1

Feats: Weapon Proficiency(Simple Weapons, Blaster Pistols), Skill Emphasis(Diplomacy), 
Starship Operation (Transport), Spacer, Gearhead

Languages: Basic(Speak/Read/Write), Hutt(Speak/Read/Write), Ryl(Speak)

Possesions (Cost): 
Hold-out Blaster w/5 energy cells (350)
Heavy Blaster w/8 power packs (950)
All-temp Cloak (100)
Field Kit (1000)
Comlink (200)
Credit Chip (100)
Datapad (1000)
Business Datacard (300)
Toolkit (250)

250 Credits


----------



## Darth Ecks (Aug 31, 2003)

@ Daiymo, I sent you an email with general character info.  I am awaiting your approval before posting stuff in the history.  

Also, I updated my char. sheet to include name and physical description.  I am still unsure of what to do for equipment...so if someone could give me advice, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Daiymo (Aug 31, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> @ Daiymo, I sent you an email with general character info.  I am awaiting your approval before posting stuff in the history.
> 
> Also, I updated my char. sheet to include name and physical description.  I am still unsure of what to do for equipment...so if someone could give me advice, it would be appreciated.




Darth E

Your PC looks good. If you can roll your VP, max at first level and roll the rest.Otherwise I dont see any problems. I got your emails and the description you sent. I just sent a reply. Go ahead and post your history and we'll get you going. Feel free to post any equipment questions.

Jemal-

Mira looks fine- I put up your opening post so begin when you are ready.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 2, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Darth E
> 
> Your PC looks good. If you can roll your VP, max at first level and roll the rest.Otherwise I dont see any problems. I got your emails and the description you sent. I just sent a reply. Go ahead and post your history and we'll get you going. Feel free to post any equipment questions.
> 
> ...




I posted my history and VP, I haven't gotten your e-mail yet, though...I think hotmail is being slow.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 2, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> I posted my history and VP, I haven't gotten your e-mail yet, though...I think hotmail is being slow.




Cool- my email basically repeats what I said in my reply post on the board. If you have any questions about equipment just post them here- I am sure any of us can answer them.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 2, 2003)

Quick question about lightsaber energy cells...the original rulebook says that they are needed, but doesn't say whether they ever run out or not.  Should I stock up on a couple extra or should I just have the one that comes with the lightsaber?


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 2, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Quick question about lightsaber energy cells...the original rulebook says that they are needed, but doesn't say whether they ever run out or not.  Should I stock up on a couple extra or should I just have the one that comes with the lightsaber?




As far as I can tell a LS cell doesnt run out-for that matter vibroblade cells dont seem to run out either. Lightsaber cells cost 10 times more than ordinary cells-100 credits.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 2, 2003)

My character is complete, please check to make sure I didn't screw anything up.  

Thanks!


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 3, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> My character is complete, please check to make sure I didn't screw anything up.
> 
> Thanks!




Looks ok- I will put up a beginning thread for you tonite. I actually screwed up I meant  for Jedi to have 1600, I originally stated 1000 credits. Everyones ok, I think Yun and Joran have a few extra excess credits. Ill straighten it out as we go.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 3, 2003)

Quick questions...
What is the instructor's name?
Am I able to talk back to him?
How urgent does my farseeing feel?
Thanks


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 4, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Quick questions...
> What is the instructor's name?
> Am I able to talk back to him?
> How urgent does my farseeing feel?
> Thanks




Sorry about the delay. The instructor is a Republic Fleet Officer, Commander Jek Adim. You can speak to him via the speeder's comm link.

The premonition has been uncontrolled so far. It is  vivid and feels urgent, but unfocused.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 4, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay. The instructor is a Republic Fleet Officer, Commander Jek Adim. You can speak to him via the speeder's comm link.
> 
> The premonition has been uncontrolled so far. It is  vivid and feels urgent, but unfocused.





Thanks for the answers...
How comparable is this speeder to the ones listed in the original rulebook?

I just want to get some sort of idea to better weigh my options.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 4, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers...
> How comparable is this speeder to the ones listed in the original rulebook?
> 
> I just want to get some sort of idea to better weigh my options.




Here they are:

General Purpose Jedi Courier
Class Airspeeder
Size Large 4.5 m
Hyperdrive none
Crew 1
Passengers 3
Initiative -1 size
Manuever - 1 size
Defense 14
Cargo Capacity 10 kg
Maximum Altitude 25 km
Shield Points 0
Hull Points 20 (DR 5)
Max speed in space n/a
Atmospheric Speed 650 km/h
Weapon none

Open cockpit, provides 3/4 cover to passengers, has onboard locator for Coruscant geography


Arcos's Training Airspeeder
Class Airspeeder
Size Huge 6.61 m
Hyperdrive none
Crew 1
Passengers none
Initiative -2 size
Manuever - 2 size
Defense 13
Cargo Capacity 80 kg
Maximum Altitude 30 km
Shield Points 0
Hull Points 24 (DR 5)
Max speed in space n/a
Atmospheric Speed 800 km/h
Weapon none

Closed atmospherically sealed cabin cockpit, provides full cover passengers, has onboard locator for Coruscant geography


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 9, 2003)

Jemal-
Did you get my twice delayed email about Mira's skills?

Thanks


----------



## Jemal (Sep 9, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Jemal-
> Did you get my twice delayed email about Mira's skills?
> 
> Thanks




no.. Is there a problem?


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> no.. Is there a problem?




Kinda-I just need some clarification. Ill retry the email


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Daiymo...I wanted to know a few things before I take my next action.

I would like to know if it is possible (or how difficult my character might think it would be) to possibly Move Object the blaster from his hand (untrained intelligence check) and try to jump into his speeder (I have Heroic Surge).  I might just try to do one of thsoe things, but I would like to weigh some options.

Oh, and I was looking at my character sheet to see what I could do...and I realized that I have Starship Operation (Space Transport) when I wanted Starship Operation (Starfighter).  If it doesn't kill everything, I would like to change that.

Thanks


----------



## Douane (Sep 10, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Oh, and I was looking at my character sheet to see what I could do...and I realized that I have Starship Operation (Space Transport) when I wanted Starship Operation (Starfighter).  If it doesn't kill everything, I would like to change that.





My mistake!

I made that choice for your racial feat because you would be gaining the Staship Operation (Starfighter) for free with the first level of the Jedi Ace PrC. (and thought it would be better to broaden your expertise in different kinds of ships)


Sorry,

Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 10, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> My mistake!
> 
> I made that choice for your racial feat because you would be gaining the Staship Operation (Starfighter) for free with the first level of the Jedi Ace PrC. (and thought it would be better to broaden your expertise in different kinds of ships)
> 
> ...




Oh, ok...
no problems then...I just hadn't realized that (and I hadn't looked at the character stuff in awhile, so I may have known at the time.

Thanks for explaining, though.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Hey Daiymo...I wanted to know a few things before I take my next action.
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible (or how difficult my character might think it would be) to possibly Move Object the blaster from his hand (untrained intelligence check) and try to jump into his speeder (I have Heroic Surge).  I might just try to do one of thsoe things, but I would like to weigh some options.
> 
> ...




As far as jumping, the craft is hovering a meter high 10 meters away. So Arcos could attempt a running jump to jump up the meter distance the craft is above the deck.

As for the Move object the masked is distracted but is holding the weapon. Perhaps a good "yank" could surprise the figure and make the weapon come loose, but his grip would allow a will save (as if you were moving a living being).

And np about the Starship Operation- I actually meant to ask you about that.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 10, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> As far as jumping, the craft is hovering a meter high 10 meters away. So Arcos could attempt a running jump to jump up the meter distance the craft is above the deck.
> 
> As for the Move object the masked is distracted but is holding the weapon. Perhaps a good "yank" could surprise the figure and make the weapon come loose, but his grip would allow a will save (as if you were moving a living being).
> 
> And np about the Starship Operation- I actually meant to ask you about that.




Well, with what Douane said about getting the free Starship Operation (Starfighter) feat for Jedi Ace, I might as well just take that when I get there, so I will leave my character as is.


----------



## Douane (Sep 11, 2003)

Daiymo,

just to get clean on this:



> (OOC: Just to eliminate any suspicion, the message in Basic shouldnt be thought of as odd, being on Corsucant Basic is the lingua franca and often used out of habit-even among members of the same species-- and by dms trying to avoid linguistic problems  )




Yun's reaction was meant more in flavour sort of way and not as "looking for any indication of a possible conspiracy".  In fact it is a remnant of the prior version of Yun, who as a scholar was very interested in Twi'leks due to their way of storing back-up memories. When this was discarded and his knowledge of Ryl was supplanted by 
Sith, I figured to keep his general interest in Twi'leks. (And what sane humanoid male isn't interested in Twi'leks, or at least the female half of the species. )


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 11, 2003)

Is this speeder this guy is in closed roof or open roof?
And are there any handholds on this speeder, and what is the likelihood of me being able to grab my lightsaber while this guy is manuevering the speeder and possibly cut open the roof (if it is closed)?
If I could just have some general ideas, it would help a lot.

By the way, I really appreciate the possibility of having a scene like this and even if I somehow die, I at least die in a thrilling way.  So thanks for giving me the opportunity to relive a piece of SW here


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 11, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Is this speeder this guy is in closed roof or open roof?
> And are there any handholds on this speeder, and what is the likelihood of me being able to grab my lightsaber while this guy is manuevering the speeder and possibly cut open the roof (if it is closed)?
> If I could just have some general ideas, it would help a lot.
> 
> By the way, I really appreciate the possibility of having a scene like this and even if I somehow die, I at least die in a thrilling way.  So thanks for giving me the opportunity to relive a piece of SW here




The speeder is open cockpit, sorry if I wasnt clear. There are places for you to grab hold of- Im thinking of the edges of the cockpit. The spper has 4 seats in 2 rows, 2 front.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey everyone,
Anyone have any idea what's goin on right now?


----------



## Starman (Sep 17, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> Anyone have any idea what's goin on right now?




Waitin' on the GM.

*whistles*

Starman


----------



## Douane (Sep 17, 2003)

No idea either, but IIRC Daiymo said on the living SW thread that he would be getting cable in the next days, right before he stopped appearing here. So probably something went wrong along the way.

It's a good game and I don't mind waiting a bit, if life intervenes. 


Folkert


----------



## Starman (Sep 17, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> No idea either, but IIRC Daiymo said on the living SW thread that he would be getting cable in the next days, right before he stopped appearing here. So probably something went wrong along the way.
> 
> It's a good game and I don't mind waiting a bit, if life intervenes.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I don't mind wating either. As long as he doesn't take too long. Joran's anxious to bust out his lightsaber again.  

Starman


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 18, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't mind wating either. As long as he doesn't take too long. Joran's anxious to bust out his lightsaber again.
> 
> Starman




Yeah, I don't mind waiting either (and I know how fickle those broadbands can be to set up now).  I really would like to find out how close to plummeting to my death I can get before I meet up with everyone.


----------



## Starman (Sep 18, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't mind waiting either (and I know how fickle those broadbands can be to set up now).  I really would like to find out how close to plummeting to my death I can get before I meet up with everyone.




I'll catch ya.  

Starman


----------



## Douane (Sep 18, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> [...] Joran's anxious to bust out his lightsaber again.
> 
> Starman





Yes, it's a shame to see such a promising padawan as Joran act so immaturely. Look at Yun in contrast: He's already mastered these base urges and now acts in harmony with the force to further his understanding and appreciation of different cultures and alien species:


"YEAH! Shake 'em, Twi'lek girl !!!"


  


Folkert


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm still following the game.  Hope it picks back up soon.

Oh, and I got the SW Revised book a couple days ago, so I can actually manage my own PC!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 19, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a shame to see such a promising padawan as Joran act so immaturely. Look at Yun in contrast: He's already mastered these base urges and now acts in harmony with the force to further his understanding and appreciation of different cultures and alien species:
> 
> 
> "YEAH! Shake 'em, Twi'lek girl !!!"
> ...




That's _real _ mature.  Of course, once I find you guys, maybe we should go bar-hopping.     I think I'll need a drink after getting off this speeder.


----------



## Starman (Sep 19, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> That's _real _ mature.  Of course, once I find you guys, maybe we should go bar-hopping.     I think I'll need a drink after getting off this speeder.




Yeah, look out Coruscant! Here come a few Padawans looking for booze and women!  

Starman


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 23, 2003)

Just bumpin the thread and checkin to see what's up with everyone?  And also, is there any new word on Daiymo?


----------



## Starman (Sep 23, 2003)

*shakes*

*coughs*

*convulses*

Must...get...Star Wars...RPG...fix...

Starman


----------



## Douane (Sep 23, 2003)

Still here and feeling exactly like Starman!

Unfortunately I haven't heard anything new from Daiymo.   


Folkert


----------



## Starman (Sep 23, 2003)

Daiymo. Daiymo. Why hast thou forsaken us?  

 

Starman


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 7, 2003)

Just sayin' Hello and seein' what's goin' on with everyone


----------



## Starman (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey, Darth Ecks. I'm doin' fine. How're you?

Starman


----------



## Douane (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi all!

I'm still here and not going anywhere, but Daiymo still seems to be MIA. 


Folkert


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 8, 2003)

I am pretty good.  Been pretty busy with Grad school starting (TAing, classes and have to find a research group).


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2003)

Yo.  I like Star Wars.


----------

